# GAF Cobra Hip Vent



## USFishin (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a roof that only has a 4' ridge on it and the rest is hip. GAF has a new Hip Vent product similar to their ridge vent but designed to be installed on the hips. Has anyone had any experience with this product? What are your thoughts?

Sorry if this should be in the venting forum.


----------

